# Tax question on pay slip ?



## Pablo74 (28 May 2010)

Hello, 
   Just a quick query on my payment slip which i noticed last night. I have been 4 days a week over the past 2 weeks due to a wedding and confirmation.
On my last 2 payslips my TOTAL PAY has been entered 110 euro's less than what i received.
For e.g. say i received 450 euro's cash for my 4 days work, on my payslip it is entered as 350 euro ! 
TOTAL GROSS is the same amount aswell as no paye, income levy or PRSI ee has been entered. 
PAYMENT is entered as the same amount (350) with PRSI er = 25 euro.
Is there something fishy going on ?
Thanks to any replies,
Pablo74


----------



## allthedoyles (28 May 2010)

If the nett pay on your payslip is € 350 and your employer has paid you € 460 , - you have been overpaid by € 110 .

Report the discrepancy to your employers immediately , otherwise you may end up owing them a large amount overpaid .


----------



## Pablo74 (29 May 2010)

I was paid exactly what i was owed, but it was entered on my payslip 110 euro less. 
Still wondering....


----------



## deadlyduck (30 May 2010)

I'd suggest that you need to check the reason with your payroll staff/ employer- an error appears to have been made somewhere in the system and the payroll staff would be best placed to fix it.


----------



## Pablo74 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi again,
     Just to make a clearer picture, i was being paid by cheque up to 3 weeks ago and my payslip was correct. Now my wages is suddenly in cash but my wages amount is being entered into payroll as 200 euros less.
This is not a mistake by my employer or his account. 
I just need to know what is he gaining by this and what am i losing ?
My gross pay will show to be alot less at the end of every year ?
I just need to know what to do ?
Should i approach him and ask him to start paying me by cheque again so all my prsi and paye is paid and up to date ?
regards 
Pablo74


----------



## Pat Bateman (4 Jun 2010)

It sounds like your employer is evading tax. Tread carefully. Perhaps you should have a chat with him/her? For all you know the business is going down the tubes and he/she is just trying to do their best for the employees (however misguided their actions may be).


----------



## Pee (10 Jun 2010)

Also, make sure that a SW contribution is being paid for you, if the company is going down the tubes you don't want to find yourself out of benefit.


----------



## laughter189 (11 Jun 2010)

Also keep an eye on you payslip and year end P60 to ensure that the final figures on your last payslip , match the figures on your P60


----------



## RWA (11 Jun 2010)

laughter189 said:


> Also keep an eye on you payslip and year end P60 to ensure that the final figures on your last payslip , match the figures on your P60



I don't think pablo is from the UK, as he is paid in euros.


----------



## laughter189 (12 Jun 2010)

RWA said:


> I don't think pablo is from the UK, as he is paid in euros.


 
Where in this thread is the reference to sterling or UK ?


----------

